# Stumpjumper Alloy vs Kona 134 AL



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

About two years ago, I was in a pretty bad wreck that left me with two broken vertebrae and a cracked pelvis. About a month ago my physio told me I was 100% and could go back to riding and that he was surprised that I hadn't been sneaking rides already. I had sold my last bike (Stumpjumper) to pay bills. I am trying to decide which one to go with, the Stumpy or the Process. Both have about the same travel, the Process has slightly better parts and I'm already familiar with the Stumpy - one of the best all rounders in the game IMO. I know the Process is more poppy and playful and I'm honestly happy either way. I'm comfortable in the air but a bit gunshy with jumps as that's how I messed myself up to begin with. Anyone have experience with both for a basis of comparison?


----------



## Senderdeep (Aug 26, 2021)

No experience with comparisons, but I bought myself the Stumpjumper alloy this spring. I pretty quickly upgraded the fork to a Pike as the stock rockshox 35 weighed a ton.

I've been very happy otherwise. Read lots about how awful the SX drivetrain is, however I've had no issues to date.

Bike climbs really well and is descends even better.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

I bought the Stumpjumper comp alloy a couple months ago but would have gone with the EVO version but it was not available in the S3 size I wanted and not expected to be in stock until April 2022 at the earliest. The EVO has a better front fork and space in the downtube for a repair kit.

The carbon fiber version was priced at $4200 in February of this year but by October the price had jumped to $4700 and did not seem like a good value so I went with the alloy frame.


----------

